# Suche spieler zum werben



## garguhl (6. April 2020)

Hallo

Suche nette Spieler auf die Aldor zum Werben. Spiele hauptsächlich am Abend mit meinem Bruder zusammen und immer am Wochenende

 

https://battle.net/recruit/9D9SNRTRNN

 

PS: Habe viel Erfahrung und bin schon seit Classic dabei.

 

Mfg. Garguhl


----------

